# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Deri ne sa muajshe shtatzene mund te udhetoje nje femer?

## Leila

Eshte 8 muajshe apo 7 muajshe? Nga Shqiperia-Amerike dhe vice versa.

----------


## hope_thebest

Une e di qe eshte 8 muajshe dmth me liber 36 javeshe..qe i bie 8.
Ne liber shtatzanie e kam lexuar, megjithate pasi Shqiperi-Amerike eshte rruge e gjate, me mire pyet doktorin ose midwifen.

----------


## Limi2006

gjer  ne 8 muaj e tri jave

----------


## Gjallica

Rregullin un nuk e di sa duhet te jet, por po the mqe nje komshi e imja ishte 8 e gjysme kur erdhi nga shqiperia. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

"Travel during the last six weeks of pregnancy is not recommended and may precipitate labor. Airlines often restrict the boarding privileges of such individuals. Prior to planning a trip abroad, pregnant travelers should first check with their obstetrician to assess their individual risks and determine whether they can travel safely." (Nga: http://healthlink.mcw.edu/article/907102032.html)

I bie te udhetosh 8 muajshe dhe 2 jave. Mgjs po s'te lane ne avion, mund t'u thuash jam 6 muajshe por kam binjake?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gjallica

Te thoj sa te doj me, se madhesia nganjehere nuk mirret vesh. Mund te jesh 9 muajshe e dukesh per 3 :ngerdheshje: . Le te bej si ta kete me mbare.

----------


## Limi2006

pak para se me zgjat koken femia ec  shko ku te duash , hehhehhee

----------


## Leila

Nuk kerkojne dokumenta airlines? Fill out a medical report?

----------


## ChuChu

rendesi ka ta nxjerre ne amerike qe te marre gjithe familja dokumentat. te tjerat (shendeti i femijes) jane dytesore.   :ngerdheshje: 

 :xhemla:

----------


## TikTak

ato tbojn i kontroll me detaje se ja atje mbren mund tjet noi terrorist i ardhshem

----------


## hope_thebest

Lejla n.q.s thote qe gjate 6 javeve te fundit te shtatzanis nuk eshte e rekomanduar...atehere i bie 34 javeshe ( 7 muaj e gjysem afersisht) se keta e kane me jave dhe shkon deri ne 40.

----------


## Leila

Femra eshte qytetare Amerikane me banim ne Shqiperi, dmth nuk ka nevoje ta beje bebin per dokumenta, dhe as e marrin per terroriste. Po per insurance si i behet halli?

----------


## shkodrane82

Deri nen 7 muajsh mund te udhetosh, nqs nuk je high risk pregnancy.
Se perndryshe nuk mundesh, pasi ka raste qe mund te shkosh ne early labor
vetem nga udhetimi. Dhe eshte vertete e lodhshme.
Une kam udhetu kur kam kene e vogel fare, po nje zot e di si e kam perballu
rrugen. 
Kurse nje shoqja ime ka ardhe ne Usa 7 muajshe e gjysem dhe nuk eshte duke
shume se eshte prego. E ka pyet nje stjuardese.....qe a je me barre..kjo
i ka thane jo, dhe me aq e ka hanger..lol.
Por mesa di une nqs e kuptojne se je between 5-7 months duhet medical
release qe je ne gjendje te mire per udhetim.
Dhe dicka tjeter.....mbas javes se 30 sdo e kisha marre shume guximin me 
udhetu...pasi tu kene ne shpi te plasin ujnat...e jo me ne hava..lol.



Cfare insurance e ke fjalen..??
Ne New Jersey do te vije...??

Nqs i duket shume me pagu per insurance atehere mundet me apliku per Medicaid wich is not bad ne NJ. Pasi mundesh me marre HMO dhe shkon ne privat doctor. Eshte si te kesh insurance ske nevoje te
shkosh neper klinika qe ta merzisin jeten.
Nqs sdo te aplikoje per Medicaid mund te provosh ne 
www.maternitycard.com pasi insurance normale nuk e merr kush se
eshte shtatzane dhe sduan te pagujne.

----------


## TikTak

> rendesi ka ta nxjerre ne amerike qe te marre gjithe familja dokumentat. te tjerat (shendeti i femijes) jane dytesore.


si o kjo puna e doc. pse mi meihere i mer fam doc? une e di kur shkon fmija 18

----------


## shkodrane82

Jemi qe jemi te kjo teme, me thoni nje here a di kush a eshte i demshem
Red Bulli per gra shtatzena, dhe a rekomandohet larja ne det, pishina etj etj.

----------


## Pasiqe

Varet nga rasti ne rast, mos jepni gjykime kot se keni te beni me jeten e dy njerezve: Nese doktori jep lejen mund te udhetoje, ndryshe une s'do e merrja riskun.

----------


## Manulaki

> Jemi qe jemi te kjo teme, me thoni nje here a di kush a eshte i demshem
> Red Bulli per gra shtatzena, dhe a rekomandohet larja ne det, pishina etj etj.


Per t'u lare lahu sa te duash, jo vetem qe rekomandohet por te ben jashte mase shume mire, sa per red bullin, mjaft qe pija te mos kete alkol dhe je ne rregull.

Pyetjes se hapeses se temes i pergjigjem: Bej llogarine sa jave do te jesh ne kthim dhe pastaj llogarit shkuarjen. Dhe llogarite qe ne kthim te jesh jo me teper se 7 muaj e gjysme. Me teper nuk rekomandohet. Gjithmone ama, duhet te konsultohesh me mjekun.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Jemi qe jemi te kjo teme, me thoni nje here a di kush a eshte i demshem Red Bulli per gra shtatzena, .


Eshte i demshem,madje goxha.Red Bull permban kryesisht taurine si dhe cafeine,cafeina eshte e demeshme(dhe mund te merret gjate shtatzanise deri ne max.300 mg) sic mund te dini dhe ju vete + taurina(nje lloj amino acidi i cili ne doza te vogla kujdeset per fluide cerebrale si dhe ne doza te larta per frekuencen kardiake)  ne doza te larta eshte poashtu e demeshme.Taurine ne doza te vogla permban dhe qumeshti i nenes,por ama jo te sasise qe permban Red Bull.

----------


## shkodrane82

Dmth vecse dem te ben po e konsumove...??

Se nqs se perdor kafen hic, po mendoja se deri diku balancohet.
Keshtu pra stop dhe Red Bullit per grate me barre.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hope_thebest

> Jemi qe jemi te kjo teme, me thoni nje here a di kush a eshte i demshem
> Red Bulli per gra shtatzena, dhe a rekomandohet larja ne det, pishina etj etj.


Per redbullin nuk e di, por larja/noti ne det, pishine, eshte nje nga sportet me te mira per femrat shtatzane. Eshte e rekomanduar se e mban ate fit dhe nuk e demton aspak femijen.

----------

